# Current HST tier list



## themg3 (May 21, 2014)

This is just to get an overall clarification on the current powerlevels. 

how would a list go?


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

Naruto is at the top. Apparently.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

I think He's asking for a detailed character tier list.


----------



## Kazu (May 21, 2014)

This'll be fun


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

*God tier:*

Upper

Juubi jin Madara
current Naruto/Sasuke
8 gated Gai
Juubito

Mid

Juubi V2 (non emaciated)
Juubi V2 (emaciated)

Low

Juubi V1

*Top Tier:*

Upper

SM Hashirama
EMS Madara/Base Hashirama
Kyuubi Prime/BSM Naruto
BM Naruto/BM minato

Mid

White Beard
Bijuu 1-8/Black Beard
Dangai Ichigo/Monster Aizen

Low

Yamamoto/Juha Bach
Yonkou (Mihawk as well since he's comparable to Shanks)/Admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, and Kizaru)
Kenpachi/Gremmy
EMS Sasuke

I'll expand on this later.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I think He's asking for a detailed character tier list.



I realized it when I finish typing my answer.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Pretty good list waka but no Hagromo and family,  I'm suprised but hey good job and we're forgetting about characters with prep like Enel with his country busting ship, Kabuto with edo tensei,  Shirahoshi with seakings and smiley.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Pretty good list waka but no Hagromo and family,  I'm suprised but hey good job and we're forgetting about characters with prep like Enel with his country busting ship, Kabuto with edo tensei,  Shirahoshi with seakings and smiley.



I'm only counting characters whom actually have feats or can be appropriately power scaled.

We've seen Enels ship, it's not country level. And we still know to little about how Shirohoshi's ability works beyond controlling Sea kings.


----------



## Chad (May 21, 2014)

Whitebeard doesn't have enough firepower to destroy EMS Sauce's Susanoo.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Whoops, forgot about Gremmy and Kenpachi.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm only counting characters whom actually have feats or can be appropriately power scaled.
> 
> We've seen Enels ship, it's not country level. And we still know to little about how Shirohoshi's ability works beyond controlling Sea kings.



I'd put Enel with ship prep above Yama.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Astral said:


> Whitebeard doesn't have enough firepower to destroy EMS Sauce's Susanoo.



How do we know that? The most it can be power scaled to is Bijuu level durability, which is roughly the same as WB's DC.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2014)

Then there's Nagato, the Sandaime Raikage, and Kenpachi in the top tier as well


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'd put Enel with ship prep above Yama.



The stuff involving Yamamoto's suicide power puts it far above Enels ship.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

With powerscaling, Ems Sasuke's Susano would get him a lot higher.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Then there's Nagato, the Sandaime Raikage, and Kenpachi in the top tier as well



Already added Kenpachi.

Honestly, in the grand sceme of things Nagato is an upper high tier when taking the entire HST into account.

As for the 3rd raikage, what was the consensus on him being bijuu level?


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The stuff involving Yamamoto's suicide power puts it far above Enels ship.



What did Enel's ship do? I think I am missing a lot here.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The stuff involving Yamamoto's suicide  puts it far above Enels ship.



That was a suicide attack though so that's suicide but I get your point.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

The third raikage is kinda of a hard case tbh.


----------



## themg3 (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> *God tier:*
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...



this seems pretty accurate, though I would put Juubito down a tier by virtue of not showing feats on current madaras level, and madara basically being an improved version of him. 

I would say juubito and gai are on the same tier with the current trio being a tier above them


----------



## Arcana (May 21, 2014)

What about Gai and Edo Minato


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> What did Enel's ship do? I think I am missing a lot here.



He's referring to Maxim which made large thunder clouds allowing him to use Raigou (which is small island level based on calcs).



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> That was a suicide attack though so that's suicide but I get your point.



And Enel could only do what he did with extensive prep using a slow moving, easily targeted ship.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Yeah Jubbito would get raped by Naruto,  Sasuke or Madara, especially Madara.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> He's referring to Maxim which made large thunder clouds allowing him to use Raigou (which is small island level based on calcs).
> 
> 
> 
> And Enel could only do what he did with extensive prep using a slow moving, easily targeted ship.



I get your point but what about edo tenseis like Edo kages and 8 gate guy.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah Jubbito would get raped by Naruto,  Sasuke or Madara, especially Madara.



Except that the amount that they overpower him is no where near as much as the difference in power between Juubito and the next lowest character (V2 Juubi)


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I get your point but what about edo tenseis like Edo kages and 8 gate guy.



I already added Gai.

Honestly, Edo tenseis really shouldn't count since they are technically of someone else's power rather than their own.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

The order is nardo> OP> bleach
God tiers:
kaguya-juubi, 0, 0
Top tiers:
BM nardo-third raikage,Prime WB, Dangai Ichigo and yama suicide attacks
high tiers:
Prime Nagato-Deidara, transcendentals at bleach-gremmy, WB-yokons
mid tiers:
RM nardo-top akatsuki, condom Aizen-Grimmjow, law-post time skip luffy with elephant. 
Low tier:
SM jiraiya-fooders, mid Espadas-fooders, low shichibukai/current strawhats(lacking feats)-Nezumis
It is godly low balled so i would stick with Waka


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Again, characters like Kaguya who haven't really done anything really shouldn't count regardless of how much power scaling they benefit from.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> He's referring to Maxim which made large thunder clouds allowing him to use Raigou (which is small island level based on calcs).



Oh, cool. Ty.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Except that the amount that they overpowered him is no where near asMadarach as the difference in power between Juubito and the next lowest character (V2 Juubi)



Yeah I guess, where would you put Kabuto with all edo tensei out and listening to him and Sm Madara that's alive?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2014)

I never saw EMS Sauce as above Nagato, he didn't do all that much during the Juubito fight


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Again, characters like Kaguya who haven't really done anything really shouldn't count regardless of how much power scaling they benefit from.



Except we know she was the first to do the moon eye plan so she has all the hax abilities Madara showed this chapter and her own son admitted she was above him.


----------



## LineageCold (May 21, 2014)

Waka list pretty much sums it up, but I'll tweek it a bit.

God tier:

Upper
Six path family 
Juubi jin Madara
current Naruto/Sasuke
8 gated Gai
Juubito

Mid

Juubi V2 (non emaciated)
Juubi V2 (emaciated)

Low

Juubi V1-SM hashimara (he can go toe to toe & potentially seal/restrict it's movements)

Top Tier:

Upper

SM Hashirama
EMS Madara/Base Hashirama
Kyuubi Prime/BSM Naruto
BM Naruto/BM minato
Kabuto/Orochimaru (Due mainly to there overpower Edo tensei & not there physical stats)
Mid

White Beard-Bijuu 1-8-Black Beard - The Third (although he can't put down a admiral, but he can stalemate them)
EMS Sasuke
Onoki/Muu
Dangai Ichigo/Monster Aizen
Low

Yamamoto/Juha Bach
Kenpachi
Kaidou (Mihawk as well since he's comparable to Shanks)
Admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, and Kizaru)
Gremmy
Nagato


My list IMO.

I'll edit more later.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 21, 2014)

How can you forget Hagoromo Waka ? And why is WB > 1-8 Bijuu ? I thought that at least Hachibi was > WB .


----------



## Freechoice (May 21, 2014)

Not sure how reality warping is dealt with here, but how does Gremmy compare with the likes of Naruto when speed is equal?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 21, 2014)

you shouldn't have asked that


----------



## Sablés (May 21, 2014)

I'd place Aizen on par with Whitebeard using Kyouka Suigetsu.

That aside, Waka's list is legit.


----------



## LineageCold (May 21, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How can you forget Hagoromo Waka ? And why is WB > 1-8 Bijuu ? I thought that at least Hachibi was > WB .



WB is basically equal to buuji 1-8, (Although Wb quake calc doesn't specifically tells how much quakes Wb used to create those earthquakes which accumulated to Teratons)

A buuji would win though.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How can you forget Hagoromo Waka ? And why is WB > 1-8 Bijuu ? I thought that at least Hachibi was > WB .



I didn't forget about RS. I explicitely left out characters whom are reliant of nothing but hype and only used characters that are usable for the OBD.

Last time the match was held WB Beat Hachibi. While Hachibi has the durability advantage while speed and firepower are the same, WB's quakes are a shit ton more casual than a fully charged BB which takes a while. WB won out because of that.



Sabl?s said:


> I'd place Aizen on par with Whitebeard using Kyouka Suigetsu.
> 
> That aside, Waka's list is legit.



I usually keep forgetting how hax Aizen is.

Cant really blame me for forgetting though since he never used it on panel.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 21, 2014)

*God tier:*

Upper
Six path family 
Juubi jin Madara
current Naruto/Sasuke
8 gated Gai
Juubito

Mid

Juubi V2 (non emaciated)
Juubi V2 (emaciated)

Low

Juubi V1-SM hashimara (he can go toe to toe & potentially seal/restrict it's movements)

*Top Tier:*

Upper

SM Hashirama
EMS Madara/Base Hashirama
EMS and Rinnegan Obito and/or EMS Obito
Kyuubi Prime/BSM Naruto
BM Naruto/BM minato
Kabuto/Orochimaru (Due mainly to there overpower Edo tensei & not there physical stats)

Mid

Tobirama and Hiruzen
White Beard-Garp and Sengoku (I guess Gol D. Roger as well)(maybe shiki?)-Bijuu 1-8-Black Beard - The Third Raikage(although he can't put down a admiral, but he can stalemate them)-Monster Aizen
EMS Sasuke
Danzo Shimura
Shisui and Itachi (Various genjutsus such as Kotoamatsukami and Tsukoyomi)
Onoki/Muu
Dangai Ichigo (confused as to where he goes in regards to Aizen tho since some are saying Aizen w/ Kyouka Suigetsu deserves to be WB level)

Low

Yamamoto/Juha Bach
Kenpachi
Kaidou (Mihawk as well since he's comparable to Shanks)
Admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, and Kizaru)(Probably Fujitora and Ryoukugyu)
Gremmy
Nagato



I used Waka's and Lineage's

Agree or Disagree?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2014)

Danzou, Itachi, and Shisui are all below Nagato (Danzou shouldn't even be on that particular list). Minato is below Naruto, Orochimaru shouldn't be on the list, Kabuto is also below Nagato without Manda 2, Rinnegan Obito is too high. Tobirama with feats should be at the bottom but he was actually somewhat relevant during the Juubito fight so it's hard to say and Hiruzen is also hard to place (with hype he's higher ).

What exactly were EMS Sasuke's stats again?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Danzou, Itachi, and Shisui are all below Nagato (Danzou shouldn't even be on that particular list). Minato is below Naruto, Orochimaru shouldn't be on the list, Kabuto is also below Nagato without Manda 2, Rinnegan Obito is too high. Tobirama with feats should be at the bottom but he was actually somewhat relevant during the Juubito fight so it's hard to say and Hiruzen is also hard to place (with hype he's higher ).
> 
> *What exactly were EMS Sasuke's stats again?*


At least island level + with PS to possibily country+ level
DC is unquantifiable above city level iirc. (Not sure, though)


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> *God tier:*
> 
> Upper
> Six path family
> ...


Actually i have some issue:
Prime Nagato is faster and stronger than gremmy. 
Danzo and oonoki are actually below gremmy 
EMS sauce, tobirama and Hiruzen don't go above WB without hype


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

> Prime Nagato is faster and stronger than gremmy.



Disagree (on the stronger part)



> Danzo and oonoki are actually below gremmy



Agree



> EMS sauce, tobirama and Hiruzen don't go above WB without hype



Agree. (even with hype Tobirama and Hiruzen are below him.)


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> At least island level + with PS to possibily country+ level
> DC is unquantifiable above city level iirc. (Not sure, though)



Whats this nonsense about country level+?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Whats this nonsense about country level+?


Hype,  i myself disagree,nowadays  but there were many claims of him being roughly equal to BM nardo due to keeping up with him.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Disagree (on the stronger part)


He is faster, and his CT'S dc is stronger than base gremmy imagination without clones. 
On IC fights he mostly loses, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2014)

With hype Hiruzen is at least above Hashirama.


----------



## Ashi (May 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> *God tier:*
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...



In energy equivalence the shinju should rape nearly everyone


----------



## LineageCold (May 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Actually i have some issue:
> Prime Nagato is faster and stronger than gremmy.
> Danzo and *oonoki* are actually below gremmy
> EMS sauce, tobirama and Hiruzen don't go above WB without hype



Oonoki has the speed & DC advantage.





> Lowend Yield
> 642.12Gt




The statement coming from onoki's subordinate who he had known for years (Also onoki didn't denied the claim) 

I've seen many other statement calc accepted (Jiraiya COR etc)


And as we can see, nardo verse DC is pretty much it's main priority (so there would be no reason for him to lie about his DC or what he was capable of)


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Ems Sasuke was portrayed to be Bm Naruto's equal, shit legged senjustu susano was being potrayed as an equal to bsm naruto but hey that's my opinion.


----------



## Alita (May 21, 2014)

My opinion(Characters arn't in order and not including everybody just giving idea)...

*God Tier*
Current Madara
6 Paths Family(Kaguya, Hagomoro, his sons, etc.)
Current Naruto
Current Sasuke
8th Gate Gai
Prime Juubi
Juubito
All other versions of Juubi
*Top Tier*
BM Naruto/BSM Naruto
BM Minato
Many Edo Tensei
Madara Uchiha
Hashirama
Admirals
Whitebeard 
Any other OP top tier
3rd Raikage
Nagato
Muu 
Onoki
Bijuu 1 to 8
Itachi
Kakashi (With kamui)
*High Tier*
Aizen 
Law
Dangai Ichigo
Espadas 4 through 1(Fairly skeptical about the 3rd and 1st espadas though.)
Yama with prep/bankai yama
Deidara
Kenpachi
Gremmy(Kinda skeptical about this though.)
Enel
Kisame
7th gate gai
Monster trio (Post skip)
Vergo
Don flamingo
Current Sakura
Tobirama(Possibly Higher)
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Kakuzu
2nd Mizukage
Tsunade
SM Naruto
4th Raikage
Ace
SM Jiraiya
H2 Ichigo
Jinbei
Kakashi(Without Kamui)
*Mid Tier*
Monster Trio (Pre Skip)
Rob Lucci
Sasori
Espadas 7 to 5
Hidan
The sound 5
*Low Tier*
Arlong
Dosu
Zaku
Kin
Espada 8
Espada 9
Don Krieg
Captain Kuro
Iruka
Mizuki


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 21, 2014)

Kakashi without kamui (meaning no sharingan in general) would be obliterated by Rob Lucci, Hidan, Sasori, and any member of the Monster Trio lol


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> My opinion(Characters arn't in order and not including everybody just giving idea)...
> 
> *God Tier*
> Current Madara
> ...


There are some issues with this one. 
The most outstanding is no one below Nagato being really above kenpachi, Aizen and Ichigo(despite bijju). Current Kenpachi shits on any of the 4 espadas btw


----------



## Alita (May 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> There are some issues with this one.
> The most outstanding is no one below Nagato being really above kenpachi, Aizen and Ichigo(despite bijju). Current Kenpachi shits on any of the 4 espadas btw


The individual characters arn't ranked in order. They are only ranked by the tiers they are in.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Well that makes sense.


----------



## Revan Reborn (May 22, 2014)

Bijuu 1 to 8
Itachi
Kakashi (With kamui)

These should be below Monster Aizen and dangai Ichigo, Probably onoki as well.


----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)

Did Bleachigo get an upgrade?


----------



## Revan Reborn (May 22, 2014)

triple digit Gigaton durability Terraton Damage.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Yup dat Kenpatchi and Gremmy.


----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)

Oh ok. I guess I missed that stuff.


----------



## Freechoice (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> you shouldn't have asked that



No one answered me anyway


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Kaguya is true god tier.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 22, 2014)

What said:


> Not sure how reality warping is dealt with here, but how does Gremmy compare with the likes of Naruto when speed is equal?



Current Naruto? He doesn't compare.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 22, 2014)

Oda stated in one years time current Akainu would end one piece. if on the same route as Luffy.


----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)

> Oda stated in one years time current Akainu would end one piece.



HYPE HYPE HYPE.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 22, 2014)

ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Waka why are admirals not on the list as Yonkou?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Waka why are admirals not on the list as Yonkou?



Just added (accidently said Kaidou instead of Yonkou.)


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

One Piece tier list.

Prime Gold Roger
Prime Whitebeard
Prime Garp 
Prime Sengoku


Prime Shiki
Prime Rayleigh
Old Whitebeard
Shanks
Post Blackbeard
Prime Chinjao
Akainu
Aokiji
Kaidou
Big Mom
Kizaru
Mihawk


Fujitora
Marco
Jozu
Shiryuu
Sabo
Ryogyoku
Ben Beckman


Doffy
Luffy
Law
Burgess
Hakuba


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Ah no problem then.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

For my tier list i'm only counting characters that have actually done something.

For example, literally everything involving Rikudou Sennin and Kaguya have to be powerscaled to them from Madara (meaning you might as well just use madara in  the vs match.)

Same with people like Rodger or the Spirit King who have nothing but powerscaling.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Well honestly I'm the same.

But I feel like somethinbgs missing when I don't add certain characters.


Also mistake on Prime Chinjaos placement.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Well honestly I'm the same.
> 
> But I feel like somethinbgs missing when I don't add certain characters.



Well, since yours is just a OP tier list rather than an HST tier list it probably works fine since it's within the context of it's own series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

You put Sabo too high, other than that it looks fine


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

No Monkey D dragon on the list?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Sabo isn't too high.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

When'd he get feats that put him even above Doflamingo? That one thing in the colosseum?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Him being second in command to Dragon does it.


Now Sabo doesn't need to be above or on the levels of preskip Admirals, but considering his feats n hyupe his bove Doffy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

He's not a character who I'd scale with hype like that

Also add Dragon and Old Garp


----------



## Nikushimi (May 23, 2014)

*God Tier*

Itachi

*Shit Tier*

Everyone else




:ignoramus


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Akainu solos.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Akainu solos.



In 1 year.

Too slow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen solos right here, right now


----------



## B Rabbit (May 24, 2014)

Akainu likes to tke his time.


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2014)

by hype the ancient weapons would be above Whitebeard & Roger I think


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 24, 2014)

Yeah I mean I don't see them above any God Tiers in Naruto lol.  They'd be greater than prime WB, prime Roger, prime Shiki, and prime Garp I'm sure, but even if you hype up them up to their max capabilities, I don't think any of them were Exaton level material.  Not sure if Naruto or anyone in that verse is Exaton DC, but I've heard Naruto and Judara are, as well as Kaguya and the Sage of Six Paths of course. (and his bro)

I just searched up Exaton info, and I found someone doing calculations and they claimed that an exaton puts out 4x10^27J, which is equivalent to what the sun puts out in 10seconds.  Would that mean that Earth would be completely vaporized by one of Naruto's Bijudamas in his current state?   I also found that a Yottaton would give off 4x10^33 J, equivalent to 4 months worth of energy the sun puts out.  Could you guys just verify this info.

"To a first approximation, you'd need a 10^17 megaton bomb to blow the earth to tiny pieces -- that's one hundred million billion megatons.

By my figuring that's about...100 exatons. (An exaton is 1000 petatons. A petaton is 1000 teratons. A teraton is 1000 gigatons. A gigaton is 1000 megatons.)" -  

According to these people, you need 100 exatons to destroy the earth to pieces that float across the solar system.

So if Naruto is at 1 Exaton level, that mean's he can destroy 1/100 of the Earth, so definitely a continent buster?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 24, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> "To a first approximation, you'd need a 10^17 megaton bomb to blow the earth to tiny pieces -- that's one hundred million billion megatons.
> 
> By my figuring that's about...100 exatons. (An exaton is 1000 petatons. A petaton is 1000 teratons. A teraton is 1000 gigatons. A gigaton is 1000 megatons.)" -
> 
> ...


Current nardo is easily escallable to this thing+.

(26+ exatons with singles attacks and 3 digit with combined attacks)
Also

Here is what you have for our dc standards. (29 exatons= planetoid moon level busting 54 zetatons are earth busting. )


----------



## Source (May 25, 2014)

Why would you scale current Naruto to prime Juubi?


----------



## trance (May 25, 2014)

Nardo god tiers
^
^
^
Nardo top tiers
^
One Piece top tiers
^
The rest


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> .



Not this shit again. Stop acting like an idiot and delete this post.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Nardo god tiers
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...



you forgot to mention Bleach suicides


----------



## Stermor (May 26, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The stuff involving Yamamoto's suicide power puts it far above Enels ship.



yama's fire suicide firepower is highly questionable though.


----------



## Hamaru (May 26, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't have Kakashi on the top of the HST is obviously trolling


----------



## Dr. White (May 26, 2014)

*God Tier:
*Rikudo Sennin
Current Madara
Current Sasuke/Naruto
8th Gate Gai

*Top Tier:*
Juubito Rikudo 
SM Hashirama
EMS Madara
BM Naruto/BM Minato
Obito w/ Rinne and Bjuu
Orochimaru w/ ET
Kabuto w/ ET

WhiteBeard
Juha Bach
Dangai Ichigo
Yamamoto Genryusai
Monster Aizen
EMS Sauce


*High Tier:*
Nagato
Color Trio Admirals/Yonko
Unohana/Kenpachi
Mihawk
Fujitora
Marco
Sabo/Rayleigh


Bleach High High tiers > Naruto High High Tiers > One Piece High High tiers

Bleach High High Tiers:
-Soul Society: Shunsui, Byakuya, Renji, Rukia, Human Kurama, Shinji, 
-Upper Tier Sternritter: Haschwalth, Gremmy, Mask, As Nodt, Bazz B, Bambi

Naruto high high Tiers:
Itachi, Minato (base), Tobirama, Bee, 
Onooki, Ei, Mu, Trollkage, Kakashi, 

One Piece High High Tiers:
Doflamingo, Jozu, Vista
 Law, Luffy, Virgo, Jesus



One Piece high Tiers > Bleach high tiers > Naruto high tiers
One Piece Mid tiers > Bleach Mid tiers > Naruto Mid tiers
One Piece Low tiers > Bleach Low tiers (only considering combatants) > Naruto Low tiers


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2014)

Source said:


> Why would you scale current Naruto to prime Juubi?


we don't. i messed up with the scalling.
the correct calc is this one, which goes for 2nd form juubi:

7 exatons + for casual bijjudama. 42 for combined 6 sage rasenshuriken


----------



## Lord Stark (May 28, 2014)

Upper

Juubi jin Madara
current Naruto/Sasuke
8 gated Gai
Juubito

Mid

Juubi V2 (non emaciated)
Juubi V2 (emaciated)

Low

Juubi V1

*Top Tier:*

Upper

SM Hashirama
EMS Madara/Base Hashirama
Kyuubi Prime/BSM Naruto
BM Naruto/BM minato

Mid

Dangai Ichigo/Monster Aizen
White Beard/Yamamoto/Juha Bach 
Bijuu 1-8/Black Beard


Low

Yonkou (Mihawk as well since he's comparable to Shanks)/Admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, and Kizaru)
Kenpachi/Gremmy
EMS Sasuke


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 28, 2014)

What about a power list of Jump comics? I think it would go something like...

1. Saint Seiya
2. Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
3. Shaman King
4. Medaka Box
5. Dragon Ball
6. Toriko
7. Psyren
8. Naruto
9. One Piece
10. Bleach
11. Fairy Tail


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 28, 2014)

Toriko is above Narutoverse?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Yeah Toriko is well above them with its top tiers. Though Narutp might be able to compete better if they bust the moon or something


----------



## LazyWaka (May 28, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Toriko is above Narutoverse?



Large planet level, relativistic characters put them way above Naruto.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 28, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Toriko is above Narutoverse?


Toriko verse already do the deal up to Freeza saga top tiers.  
Nardoverse is at best, dealing with raditz and nappa high diff. (And mostly due to hax)


----------



## Vicotex (May 29, 2014)

Nardo should be on NO.7


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Nardo should be on NO.7


NO.7 doesn't exist on cannon. 
NO8 is city level at best. (unless you use that absurd 8x16 from Budokai tenkaichi 3)


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

Bleach characters durability and speed?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Bleach characters durability and speed?


Forever mach 29+
116+ gigatons for shikai kenpachi and transcendentals.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

Not for Dura?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Durability gets the scaling too I think


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

Bullshit


----------



## Ashi (May 29, 2014)

Ichigo shrugged off 6 gigajoules with just a wrist flick

He should be high tier Nardo level


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

He'd be low tier.


----------



## Vicotex (May 29, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Ichigo shrugged off 6 gigajoules with just a wrist flick
> 
> He should be high tier Nardo level



still not impressive tho


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 29, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Ichigo shrugged off 6 gigajoules with just a wrist flick
> 
> He should be high tier Nardo level



Hope you're kidding cause 6 gigajoules is something that Pre TS Luffy could take without even feeling it, it's worth 0.0014340344168 kiloton and roughly 1 ton(1.4340344168 ton). 

But yeah, High Tier in Nardo sounds about right .


----------



## Byrd (May 29, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Ichigo shrugged off 6 gigajoules with just a wrist flick
> 
> He should be high tier Nardo level


----------



## Aphelion (May 29, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> He'd be low tier.





Vicotex said:


> still not impressive tho





Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hope you're kidding cause 6 gigajoules is something that Pre TS Luffy could take without even feeling it, it's worth 0.0014340344168 kiloton and roughly 1 ton(1.4340344168 ton).
> 
> But yeah, High Tier in Nardo sounds about right .


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

He wasn't joking.

You don't know are residential noob.


----------



## Dr. White (May 29, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hope you're kidding cause 6 gigajoules is something that Pre TS Luffy could take without even feeling it, it's worth 0.0014340344168 kiloton and roughly 1 ton(1.4340344168 ton).
> 
> But yeah, High Tier in Nardo sounds about right .



To be fair Lightning is relatively week, I think it is like street level Irl. It's the volts and temperature. Considering it was 10X stronger than a regular bolt I'd expect it to be much hotter than normal: I mean it was hurting Ken and he just busted a metoer brah.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> To be fair Lightning is relatively week, I think it is like street level Irl. It's the volts and temperature. Considering it was 10X stronger than a regular bolt I'd expect it to be much hotter than normal: I mean it was hurting Ken and he just busting a metoer brah.



that must have been some ridiculous amperage


----------



## Aphelion (May 30, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> To be fair Lightning is relatively week, I think it is like street level Irl. It's the volts and temperature. Considering it was 10X stronger than a regular bolt I'd expect it to be much hotter than normal: I mean it was hurting Ken and he just busting a metoer brah.



Actually five billion joules is about the amount of energy that an average lightning bolt contains.

Not that it really matters, the statement makes no sense, no point in discussing it.


----------



## Dr. White (May 30, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Actually five billion joules is about the amount of energy that an average lightning bolt contains.
> 
> Not that it really matters, the statement makes no sense, no point in discussing it.



According to S&A Review

"Cloud to ground lightning can occur with both positive and negative polarity. The polarity refers to the polarity of the charge in the region that originated the lightning leaders. An average bolt of negative lightning carries an electric current of 30,000 amperes (30 kA), and transfers 15 coulombs of electric charge and 500 megajoules of energy. Large bolts of lightning can carry up to 120 kA and 350 coulombs."

*Hasbrouck, Richard. Mitigating Lightning Hazards, Science & Technology Review May 1996. Retrieved on April 26, 2009.

The way in which she implied it was that it was gonna transfer 5 Gigjoules of energy.

Also OBD has regular lightning at street level I believe.


----------



## Regicide (May 30, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Bullshit


It's not, actually. Kenpachi would hurt himself every time he swung his shikai otherwise.


----------



## Aphelion (May 30, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> According to S&A Review
> 
> "Cloud to ground lightning can occur with both positive and negative polarity. The polarity refers to the polarity of the charge in the region that originated the lightning leaders. An average bolt of negative lightning carries an electric current of 30,000 amperes (30 kA), and transfers 15 coulombs of electric charge and 500 megajoules of energy. Large bolts of lightning can carry up to 120 kA and 350 coulombs."
> 
> ...



Well it does mention that larger bolts can carry significantly more energy.  Anyway I got my information from Wikipedia who in turn got it from physics.org



Pretty much everything else I've found has said the same thing.


----------



## Vicotex (May 30, 2014)

They're all same old shit


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 30, 2014)

*God tier:
*

Upper:

Kaguya
Rikudou
Current Madara
Juubi

Mid

Juubito
Current Naruto/Sasuke
Gai(8th gate only)

Low

Gol D. Roger
Prime Whitebeard
Monkey D. Dragon
Soul King

*Top tier:
*

Upper

Rinnengan/post ET Madara
SM Hashirama
BSM Naruto
Orochimaru with ET
BM Minato

Mid

Prime Garp
Yonkous(Shanks, Teach etc.)
Akainu
Mihawk
The rest of the admirals
Prime Raileigh
Sabo


Low

Monster Aizen
Dangai Ichigo
Juha Bach
Prime Yamamoto
The rest of ET Hokages
EMS Sasuke

*High tier
*

Upper
Nagato
Hashwald
Kenpachi

Mid

Doflamingo
Marco
Killer Bee
Other Jinchurikis
Gremmy

Low

SM Kabuto
Oonoki
Jozu
Vista
Law
The rest of M3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Regicide said:


> It's not, actually. Kenpachi would hurt himself every time he swung his shikai otherwise.



I don't think thts how it works, but doesn't matter he's harmed by weaker things.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> *God tier:
> *
> 
> Upper:
> ...



I like the list but some problems.

Why Dragon so high?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 22, 2014)

Guess I have to fix my list seeing as Kaguya is now present.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 22, 2014)

> *God tier:*
> 
> *Upper*
> 
> ...



Whelp, that's my take on this. I might need to move Dangai Ichigo and Monster Aizen up to Bijuu level given their recent speed increase.


----------



## Source (Jun 22, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't think thts how it works, but doesn't matter he's harmed by weaker things.



Not Shikai Kenpachi.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I like the list but some problems.
> 
> Why Dragon so high?



Sabo scaling


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

^ Sabo didn't do anything good enough to be Top Tier . Wait for feats .


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Sabo still gold enough to rank Dragon high.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Whelp, that's my take on this. I might need to move Dangai Ichigo and Monster Aizen up to Bijuu level given their recent speed increase.



When this hppen?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> When this hppen?


Some weeks ago they got a solid timeframe for ichigo travelling seirentei using clock tower.
It was heavely disputed but no one was able to debunk it.
Top tiers and above are mhs machish 200.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

It will soon enough.

Bleach is cursed sadly.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> It will soon enough.
> 
> Bleach is cursed sadly.


We shall have forevermach29+++++ again


----------



## Regicide (Jun 22, 2014)

You guys already ran that joke into the ground.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Pretty much.

Its good upgrade though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

No more mach29 ? I'm going to kill myself .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No more mach29 ? I'm going to kill myself .



I know right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No more mach29 ? I'm going to kill myself .


No more forevermach29.
No more mach 24k nardo.
Island level + fairy tail.
Couldn't exist better times to Flutter be dead


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

The end of an era .


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

**


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> No more forevermach29.
> No more mach 24k nardo.
> Island level + fairy tail.
> Couldn't exist better times to Flutter be dead



I've been waiting for this day


But Kaguya still fists the rest of HST


I wonder if she counts a a ten tailed jin


Although i use her in these threads i'll undoubtedly be banned


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I've been waiting for this day
> But Kaguya still fists the rest of HST
> I wonder if she counts a a ten tailed jin
> Although i use her in these threads i'll undoubtedly be banned


Even if v2 juubi get the dc/speed downgrade he still solo hst


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> **



Fixed for ya .

One can only imagine your orgasm TensaXZangetsu when the MHS calc came .


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Fixed for ya .
> 
> One can only imagine your orgasm TensaXZangetsu when the MHS calc came .



I don't follow calcs buddy


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Fixed for ya .



Wait what?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Wait what?





Linkofone said:


> *God Tier:*
> 
> The Rower





Linkofone said:


> *God Tier:*
> 
> Teuchi



You knew it .



TensaXZangetsu said:


> I don't follow calcs buddy



When you heard then . You had an orgasm when you learned about it .


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

Rower > Ramen guy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

Teuchi > Rower .


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

Nah. The Rower has his own show. He'll solo.


----------



## Chad (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

Still won't defeat the Rower.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

Ya right . The Rower is too much .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 22, 2014)

Funny how only about 2 people put kaguya in her proper place before her proper introduction before others started running back altering their list.


----------



## Chad (Jun 22, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Still won't defeat the Rower.



Finger genjutsu gg


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> iwandesu -


Law gg


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2014)

Astral said:


> Finger genjutsu gg



Not powerfu enoug.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Law gg



I can't give you rep for another 24 h .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I can't give you rep for another 24 h .


Neither can i


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2014)

The Rower can't be stopped 

He is nigh omnipotent only prime Teuchi stands a chance


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wait so Narutoverse is being downgraded?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, speed was downgraded by a lot and I think there may be some drops in DC for most god tiers. It'd be nice to work out where the verse stands at this point because it's annoying to keep up with all of the debunked and unaccepted calcs


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Wait so Narutoverse is being downgraded?


It depends.
Their stats are being downgraded.
Its rank as verse remains pretty much the same.
We are possibly looking at
> borderline continent-continent instead of large continent standard god tiers. 
>Mach 4k instead of 24k.
>Bigger than earth instead of bigger than jupiter sized planet.
Kaguya, her sons , maybe current nardo and sauce and juudara are safe by know. (Madara raindrop is large continent+/small moon)
If the tree size gets debunked, nardo verse is done,though.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> It depends.
> Their stats are being downgraded.
> Its rank as verse remains pretty much the same.
> We are possibly looking at
> ...



How big is Shinju(according to calks)


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 23, 2014)

200+ km, IIRC.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> The Rower can't be stopped
> 
> He is nigh omnipotent only prime Teuchi stands a chance



Tensa know whats up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Prime Hiruzen with Monkey Sage Mode should be somewhere around that level


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 23, 2014)

What revelation caused the downgrade?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> What revelation caused the downgrade?



The shinju inconsistency is rustling more and more.
Sooner or later, a huge change will come.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 23, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Funny how only about 2 people put kaguya in her proper place before her proper introduction before others started running back altering their list.



I only added her once she actually showed up and did something. Because that's the only time that she'd become usable in the OBD.



TensaXZangetsu said:


> How big is Shinju(according to calks)



The same (1,200km). the recent calc didn't change the value for the tree at all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> What revelation caused the downgrade?


This one?
madara creating the raindrops and using tsukyomi showed flutter's calc and the perspective of the battlefield was wrong.
The Shinju is highly incosistent and fluctuates between 100-1200k  (the 1200k is often present though)


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> This one?
> madara creating the raindrops and using tsukyomi showed flutter's calc and the perspective of the battlefield was wrong.
> The Shinju is highly incosistent and fluctuates between 100-1200k  (the 1200k is often present though)



According to Waka, it fluctuates as low as 5-10km in some panels.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> According to Waka, it fluctuates as low as 5-10km in some panels.



Just goes to show you how inconsistent Kishi can be


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Just goes to show you how inconsistent Kishi can be



I don't even know why some uses the 1200km (and insists at that) value considering how stacked to high hell that value was.. Well, maybe if the juubi was like 10 or so kilometers.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> According to Waka, it fluctuates as low as 5-10km in some panels.



As i said, that was using scans utilizing stick figures, awkward angles, and shitty perspectives that wouldn't give us anything other than a massively low balled values.

5-10km makes no fucking sense anyway.that would make the original BB craters at most 100m wide, which would make the bijuu 2m tall scrubs.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> According to Waka, it fluctuates as low as 5-10km in some panels.


It does.
I edited to 100 km cuz i couldn't find the quote.
(Kishi is just that much incosistent)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2014)

Downright disgusting.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> As i said, that was using scans utilizing stick figures, awkward angles, and shitty perspectives that wouldn't give us anything other than a massively low balled values.
> 
> 5-10km makes no fucking sense anyway.that would make the original BB craters at most 100m wide, which would make the bijuu 2m tall scrubs.


Didn't bijju have an "official height"? ( i do recall kishi talking something similar,  could be just bunta though)


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Didn't bijju have an "official height"? ( i do recall kishi talking something similar,  could be just bunta though)



Bunta, whom is bijuu size, is stated to be around 100m tall.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> As i said, that was using scans utilizing stick figures, awkward angles, and shitty perspectives that wouldn't give us anything other than a massively low balled values.
> 
> 5-10km makes no fucking sense anyway.that would make the original BB craters at most 100m wide, which would make the bijuu 2m tall scrubs.



Again, waka, it's not like the 1200km bullshit doesn't rely on those.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 23, 2014)

> Prime Garp
> Yonkous(Shanks, Teach etc.)
> Akainu
> Mihawk
> ...





> Gol D. Roger
> Prime Whitebeard
> *Monkey D. Dragon*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Well your opinion doesn't matter here.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 23, 2014)

If Bunta is 100m tall, wouldn't that make Shinju somewhere around what it currently is?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> If Bunta is 100m tall, wouldn't that make Shinju somewhere around what it currently is?



Yes.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 23, 2014)

So then what's the debate about lol.  Stubborn Naruto haters who can't accept the fact that Narutoverse has bullshit powers?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

Your name. It is so long.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> So then what's the debate about lol.  Stubborn Naruto haters who can't accept the fact that Narutoverse has bullshit powers?


Pretty much.
By the current time tree is still relatively safe.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> According to Waka, it fluctuates as low as 5-10km in some panels.



Yeah no that would make no sense at all.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 23, 2014)

alright then iwandesu, what's all this "yeah no more mach24k Nardo" or this downgrade in DC you keep talking about.  If Shinju is the same, then why are you talking about downgrades?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> alright then iwandesu, what's all this "yeah no more mach24k Nardo" or this downgrade in DC you keep talking about.  If Shinju is the same, then why are you talking about downgrades?



Because the tenpaichii crater isn't as big compared to the mist country as it needs to be in order for mach 24k to be legit. Direct scalings trump ang scaling after all.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> alright then iwandesu, what's all this "yeah no more mach24k Nardo" or this downgrade in DC you keep talking about.  If Shinju is the same, then why are you talking about downgrades?


Are you kidding me ? I'm a nardo supporter from my foot to the top of my head.
The downgrade at dc and speed does exist. Cuz nardo planet is not the size we previously calculated And thus the distance juubi BJB crossed and the amount of earth it destroyed is smaller. The tree has no bearing with it, being the reason current nardo/sauce and juudara calcs, which relies on tree remains unnafected.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 23, 2014)

No dude I know you are a Naruto supporter, I was jw why you said Mach 24k goes down to Mach4k for Naruto.  Also, does this mean everyone not named Kaguya or Asura/Indra Naruto Sasuke are going to be downgraded in speed and DC, or just DC?  Or both...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> No dude I know you are a Naruto supporter, I was jw why you said Mach 24k goes down to Mach4k for Naruto.  Also, does this mean everyone not named Kaguya or Asura/Indra Naruto Sasuke are going to be downgraded in speed and DC, or just DC?  Or both...



speed drops for everyone but the Taijuu Chibaku Tensei and Naruto beating it out save the god tiers from Juudara and up in terms of DC unless I'm wrong about that


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> No dude I know you are a Naruto supporter, I was jw why you said Mach 24k goes down to Mach4k for Naruto.  Also, does this mean everyone not named Kaguya or Asura/Indra Naruto Sasuke are going to be downgraded in speed and DC, or just DC?  Or both...


Because mach 24k was debunked by the last few issues cuz it relied on nardo country/planet size which were downgraded.
And the new speed is mach 4k.  
This goes for juubi v2 up Kaguya until darth's calc for madara wood speed is finished.
Nardoverse speed is.
Mach 14 fooder (people above base pt 1 nardo)
Mach 60 people above base shippuden nardo
Mach 70 people above Sm nardo
Mach 117 speedsters
Mach 140+ top speedsters.
Mach 4k god tiers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 24, 2014)

God Tier
Gold Roger
Whitebeard

Top Top Tier
Prime Rayliegh
Prime Kong
Prime Shiki
Prime Garp 
Prime Sengoku
Old Whitebeard
Shanks 
Dragon
Akainu
Aokiji

Mid Top Tier
Kizaru 
Kaidou
Big Mom
Mihawk
Old Garp
Old Sengoku
Post Gura Gura Blackbeard
Marco
Prime Zephyr

Low Top Tier
Fujitora
Sabo
Jozu
Ben Beck an
Rygyokou
Big Mom First Mate
Kaidou first mate
Old Zephyr
Bronze
Old Shiki
Shiryuu
The top tiers.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2014)

Hell of an op list B Rabbit.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> God Tier
> Gold Roger
> Whitebeard
> 
> ...



Why are the emperors below the admirals? Especially Kaidou's massive hype having ass


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe Dragon, Shnks, Aokiji, Akainu are the top of their generation.

Like GR, WB, SG, Garp of theirs.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I believe Dragon, Shnks, Aokiji, Akainu are the top of their generation.
> 
> Like GR, WB, SG, Garp of theirs.



Dragon and Shanks are a given, but Aokiji and Kizaru should be only equal to the other emperors, with Aokiji being potentially weaker due to those injuries, possibly


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, but I the gp between those four is slightly bigger.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Whelp, that's my take on this. I might need to move Dangai Ichigo and Monster Aizen up to Bijuu level given their recent speed increase.



What increase?


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2014)

Apparently Ichigo going from the Royal Palace to Seireitei in half a day was accepted as some degree of massively hypersonic.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2014)

By "accepted", I'll assume you mean people just didn't give enough of a damn  to argue any longer i.e the conclusion to every HST calc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty much.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2014)

Something like that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> By "accepted", I'll assume you mean people just didn't give enough of a damn  to argue any longer i.e the conclusion to every HST calc.


you got it right.
why people gave a damn enough to debunk flutter's legacy is beyond me, though


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jun 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> you got it right.
> why people gave a damn enough to debunk flutter's legacy is beyond me, though



Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well 

Had it been OP no one would have said anything


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 25, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well
> 
> Had it been OP no one would have said anything



I can see that happening


----------



## Blαck (Jun 25, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well
> 
> *Had it been OP no one would have said anything*



I find this post shallow and pedantic :ignoramus


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well
> 
> Had it been OP no one would have said anything


Logia intangibility is getting too useless for their tastes .
I should've done a versus nanoha while i could.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 25, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> By "accepted", I'll assume you mean people just didn't give enough of a damn  to argue any longer i.e the conclusion to every HST calc.



Yeah 

If a HST calc is at the point where you figure somebody competent could throw enough bullshit at it to at least get it stuck in permanent limbo, but everybody's okay with it or just too sick of HST nonsense to bother, then the calc's more or less good 

Until somebody happens upon it and complains, of course  



Agent of Chaos said:


> Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well
> 
> Had it been OP no one would have said anything


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jun 25, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I find this post shallow and pedantic :ignoramus



Doesn't change that its true


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 25, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> God Tier
> Gold Roger
> Whitebeard
> 
> ...



Prime Garp should be God Tier.  It was Prime Garp=Prime WB=Prime Roger


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

No. 

but I got change things do to Fuji's calc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 29, 2014)

slayedigneel said:


> Bijuu* 1 to 8*
> Itachi
> Kakashi (With kamui)
> 
> These should be below Monster Aizen and dangai Ichigo, Probably onoki as well.


Nope you can't kill a bijuu with less than teraton and any bjd is teraton too.
Kakashi with kamui still beats Dangai ichigo 9/10 times due to kamui gg.
Monster Aizen is indeed above him , though.


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> No.
> 
> but I got change things do to Fuji's calc.



kizaru is not in a lower tier than the other 2 preskip admirals. this kizaru underestimation has to stop. him and akainu were considered as monster when they joined.


----------



## Urouge (Jun 29, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Because Nardo God Tiers were raping other fave mangas as well
> 
> Had it been OP no one would have said anything





MusubiKazesaru said:


> I can see that happening





iwandesu said:


> Logia intangibility is getting too useless for their tastes .
> I should've done a versus nanoha while i could.



lolnoobs 

as if the obd has a vendetta on nardo. the calc was just faulty so just deal with it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Trust me, most people could destroy Flutters clcs. Your Naruto goes down faster then your mum.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Urouge said:


> kizaru is not in a lower tier than the other 2 preskip admirals. this kizaru underestimation has to stop. him and akainu were considered as monster when they joined.



The sub tiers aren't really tiers.

Their just small gaps


----------



## Chad (Jun 29, 2014)

Why are Jozu and Benn Beckman on the same tier?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Ben should be higher?


----------



## Chad (Jun 29, 2014)

I think he's close to Marco. Ben should be stronger than WB's third commander.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

People on the list aren't in order, but you're right.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Op has a lot of sub tiers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Pretty much.

However the biggest cast.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that creating a tier list across *three manga* isn't worth the time?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 30, 2014)

Nah i'm in your boat. But i just don't give that much of a fuck though it would be easy to do.

Just list the people in order of who would beat the person below them and there you have it. Even easier since in this section combatants are given stats.


----------



## Vicotex (Jun 30, 2014)

The list is quite unstable because everybody here don't wan't to go with one tier list, instead they post what they think it's right, althouh the shit is wrong


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

Any list with Mihawk below Shanks is bullshit.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 1, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Trust me, most people could destroy Flutters clcs. Your Naruto goes down faster then your mum.



If that were true they would have done it already. 

His calcs only got debunked because of newer information coming to light.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 1, 2014)

Cause you sve those calcs.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 1, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> If that were true they would have done it already.
> 
> His calcs only got debunked because of newer information coming to light.



No, Waka. His calcs considering really shoddy scaling, namely angsizing stacked on top of _distance to horizon_ stacked on top of angsizing. The newer panels were just the kick in the pants.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jul 3, 2014)

Listen I'm not some big timer in this forum, but if you have a problem with the calcs, go fix em and then prove people wrong.  You can't just run your mouths tellin those who use the nardo calcs that they are ignorant and wrong, you have to take the initiative and fix the calcs or else those calcs are going to be used continuously in these debates.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jul 3, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Apparently Ichigo going from the Royal Palace to Seireitei in half a day was accepted as some degree of massively hypersonic.



Well, Yhwach and co. just covered that distance in less than 6000 seconds so, you can guess what must be going on.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 3, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Well, Yhwach and co. just covered that distance in less than 6000 seconds so, you can guess what must be going on.



except they were riding something to do that. They didn't use their own speed to do that.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 3, 2014)

That doesn't look like "riding something", that just looks like them going through a portal.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 3, 2014)

Either way I don't think we can actually apply that to anyone's speed.


----------

